# May have found answer



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

I have gone through this horrible illness for over 2 years and have now finally had a very informative answer.

I went to see a Gastroenterolgist and explained my situation, he refers me to an Ano-Rectal part of a hospital in which did various tests on me to see exactly how my bowels etc reacted.

Few weeks after the tests I received a letter which stated "the test confirms that you have a sensitivity problem will your lower part of the bowel, and I think you should respond to treatment called biofeedback".

I have recieved an appointment for the therapy in the upcoming weeks. Feel free to do some research on it, I'll let you know how I get on in terms of success.

I'm male 18 if anyone is wondering, and like you, doctors have told me it's just diet, when infact this has proven it's not in my control, and I need to practice this to reduce and eliminate the problem.

Thanks for reading and hope this has made some positive notes for you.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

In the same boat as you I'm doing biofeedback at the minute in physio


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!







THIS HAS TO BE THE CURE TO OUR PROBLEM BC I ALSO WAS ASKED TO GO TO A PHYSICAL THERAPIST TO GET BIOFEEDBACK! I DID NOT WANT TO POST ANYTHING UNTIL I KNEW FOR SURE THAT THIS WAS THE CURE TO OUR PROBLEM.I WANTED TO WAIT AND MAKE SURE THE SMELL WAS GONE SO I COULD POST SOMETHING LETTING EVERYONE KNOW! I AM SOOOOO HAPPY TO SEE THAT OTHER PEOPLE WERE SENT BY THEIR DOCTORS TO GET BIOFEEDBACK TOO! I TRULY BELIEVE THIS IS THE CURE TO OUR PROBLEM IT MAKES COMPLETE SENSE! IF ANYONE WANTS I CAN TELL YOU GUYS WHAT I'VE BEEN DOING TO GET BETTER IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE MONEY TO SEE A THERAPIST. & I REALLY DO BELIEVE THAT THIS IS IT FOR US & THAT SOON WE WILL ALL BE BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

yep me too, in november. im not sure it will help as im know i have nerve damage somewhere down there, and i think its likely that its related to the problem. but who knows, its certainly the first step.


----------

